# Superbraid for the Penn 525mag



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I put Ande 15# mono on my new Penn 525mag. However, I would like a little more line strength and capacity on the reel for this Fall's striper season. I was thinking of 300 yards of a 50# braid. I was looking at both Powerpro and Spiderwire Stealth. The biggest concern is backlasing. I guess I could spool it with 20# mono and not worry about line capacity too much. Any suggestions?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> I put Ande 15# mono on my new Penn 525mag. However, I would like a little more line strength and capacity on the reel for this Fall's striper season. I was thinking of 300 yards of a 50# braid. I was looking at both Powerpro and Spiderwire Stealth. The biggest concern is backlasing. I guess I could spool it with 20# mono and not worry about line capacity too much. Any suggestions?


Hey..Hat80 has braid on his slh20....he can give ya the scoop,on the braid on castin reel issue...me...I'll keep my money on 17lbs,Suffix mono.....


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I have PP*

on my SHV20 and have no problems. As long as he knows how to use a BC he should be ok. I like the Suffix too. I have it on my GrandWave30.  Goodluck....Hat


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I agree with the 17# Suffix, thats what I have on both my 525's. Also as far as for stripers, I landed a 25#er on a lil 6500 with 17# test this winter. Unless you are around structure 17 should work just fine.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*50#*

The good part about 50# is that you don't need a shock leader. That's why I use it.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*No shock leader with braid?*

I haven't really given that much thought to a shock leader with braided line. Before your post, I had every intention of using #60 mono shock leader if I did switch. Now I'm not sure. For one thing, I'll have to learn some new knots. Plus I like mono. Stripers can't see it.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*Braid*

Newsjeff, I wouldn't worry about fish seeing the line. I've been catching Stripers since the 60's and it's my belief that a Striper's way of finding out 'what something is' is to bite it. That may explain why they will hit almost any thing, although the direction that the bait approaches the fish may determine his willingness to hit. I've caught them on 40# dacron pulling an Atom lure, that line can be seen for a long distance.
Good luck


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Crazy, I guess*

Dyhard, I know it's a superstition. I guess we all have our quirks. I have a couple of them, mostly with fishing and hunting. I get an idea in my head, and that's that. I have no credible reason why I do certain things or use certain equipment. No valid explanation. It makes no sense, even to me. However, they seem to work. Maybe it's a character flaw. Or maybe I'm just a little crazy. 
Now, has anyone see what that one-eyed monkey in the leather coat did with my chain saw?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*By the way*

I just picked up 300yards of 50# Spiderwire Stealth. I'll let everyone know how it goes once I get it spooled on my 525mag. After buying it, I started reading that most prefer 30# Stealth on the 525mag. I guess you live and learn. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*Mag talk*

I really like the 30# and use it on several other reels but the real advantage of the 50# (assuming that you want to cast more than 3 oz.)is not haveing a knot and shock leader to deal with. An extra spool is about 20 bucks. You need a back up anyway. You can use different sizes on each one and experiment to find the one you like. Fishing is about;unknowns, wild guesses, biases and imagination. The best time to make a judgement on 'what works' is to be among one or more other fishermen, then by comparing the results with the method, one can arrive at some conclusion. Of course always be ready to try something new.


----------



## Sandgroper (Jan 1, 2004)

*Braid*

Hi guys:

I have been using 50 lb FINS PRT (the yellow stuff) on my Daiwa X30SHV with absolutely no problems. Casts weights from 112 gram (4 0z) through to 150 gram (5 1/2 oz) on Purglas 400-2 out beyond 150 metres. 

Biggest problem I had using braid before finding this stuff was it cut into itself and caused break offs. This stuff is just great.

Regards

Sandgroper.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I've been using braided on a Abu 6500 without much problems. If you only have 300yds of braided available and your reel has more line capacity, just spool reel with enough 15# mono until you can fill the rest with braided. For the most part, this is done with trial and error before getting just enough mono on the spool before adding the braided. As for a shock leader, I use one when throwing lures and bottom fishing. Mono takes a little better beating if your line is rubbing up on the rocks and will not fray like braided once nicked. The knot strength of mono to your terminal tackle is also better, plus having that mono to grab onto when landing a big fish is a major help. Braided will be less forgiving on your palms.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Shock leader with Braid*

A shock leader should be used at all times. 
2 issues.

#1 The braid has no stretch or forgiveness, therefore it cannot absorb the shock of casting. It will snap much faster than does mono of the same strength. This gives the folks down on your right side some safety as well, due to breakoff and low flying sinkers.

#2 I really like my fingers and hands. I do not want to be horsing a large drum, striper in thru the wash with50lb braid wrapped around my fingers or hand. I can see a very serious cut coming.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree you still need to use a mono shock with braid. I would recommend trying it in the field and see how many casts you get without breaking off. Some folks say they don't need it. If I don't try to put anything on the cast it's fine, but try a little effort and all you hear is the line pop.

I tried it and it was good for about 2 casts. Had #50 Power Pro, and 4ozs and snapped quite a few off. And it is a big help to have a big of mono to grab onto if you are at a pier and need to get a hold of the line to hoist the fish up.


----------



## Sandgroper (Jan 1, 2004)

*Braided Lines*

Hey guys, I did not say I did NOT use a leader when fishing. In point of fact I use SUFIX 'Braid Buddy'.

Having said this, I will now also state that there is horses for courses. 

In our 'level line' casting competition here, we use almost exclusively, Berkley Fireline to cast with. I am currently using 6 lb fireline to cast 2 oz and 8 lb fireline to cast 4 oz weights a considerable distance WITHOUT snapping the line.

Have a look at: http://members.boardhost.com/Surfcasters/index.html

Thats me in the pic throwing a 2 oz weight over 170 metres and there is NO leader attched. Not to shoddy when you compare with the world record(?) cast of Danny MOESKOP at 196.49 metres with ALL the leaders etc. he put down on 4 July 2004.

Now before we all get off with arguments (read discussions) over the safety aspects, etc. of leaders, the competition REQUIRES level line right up to the weight. The more astute of you will notice the extreme length of the rod. This is where the shock of the cast is taken up in this type of competition.

The main point of response here gentlemen is, I wouldn't dream of fishing with braid and NOT use a mono leader. I have a love of my hands without bandages over cuts....  


Sandgroper


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I put suffix on all of em, cast, spin..etc...No problems, if I ball it, easier to pick out for one...
Caught some nice fish on the 17lb suffix... and recommend it....


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Level line castig*

Hi Guys - just to put the level line thing in perspective.....
I think you will find Dannys 2oz cast was using a spinning reel and carp rod.

I believe I still hold the 2oz on 0.25mm + (50lb) leader record with a cast of 225yds 1ft 10 in - 776ft 10in. That was in 1985. At the same event we also cast 4oz on level-line to just under 600ft. In the main casters used an 18lb - 0.40mm running line. In the end we had to dump the level-line events due to too many crack offs and flying leads. BB
PS - would go for 17lb Sufix Trit Plus every time


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

20lb tritanium is more than adaq... stripers imo dont need heavy line. the other thing is braid on fighting rods/heavers is a bit inconsiderate for fishing in crowded areas. i've seen alot of lines cut/tips broken while a griswald hooks up at the point or on a hersey bar and lets his fish go everywere. i've seen alot of fights happen after something like that... down at the PT and at piers down south you wont see anyone with braid fishin for bigger fish, also if im at the beach, i do not want to be to the right of someone throwing 8^bait w/o sock...but in another note, most of those reels are designed for use with mono, and their drag washers will not support constant beating from braid, as the reels are designed to have their drag used...


neil


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*Filling the spool to the proper height*

I use three reels if I don't have a duplicate reel. Reel "A" is the reel that wants to be properly loaded. First load the amount of desired top line (on reel "A") and then keep adding backer line until the right level is reached. Reel all the line onto reel "B", then onto reel "C". Now when you reel it all onto reel "A" the top line will be on top and at the chosen height with backer on the bottom.


----------

